# BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern



## kerasounta (7. Mai 2012)

hier nochmals ein paar Pics von meiner Rute..


----------



## kerasounta (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*

hier noch vergleich zu vercelli


----------



## Boedchen (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*

Schicke Rute, binn mal auf den Test gespannt


----------



## Merlin (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Schicke Rute, binn mal auf den Test gespannt


 

Ich auch..
Es gibt viele Ruten die gut aussehen und es dann in der Praxis leider das nicht halten.


----------



## kerasounta (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Schicke Rute, binn mal auf den Test gespannt



Bin nicht 100% zufrieden..... hatte dem fabrikanten gesagt...
einen gummierten Griff zu machen..

und der Schriftzug ist viel zu groß geworden.. werde beim nächsten Auftrag die Rute komplett selbst designen bevor solche Fehler wieder passieren..
ansonsten gefällts Sie mir sehr gut...die Ringumwicklungen sind verdammt sauber geworden , sogar sauberer als bei der vercelli...
Nur der blank ist weicher insgesamt...dicker ist das Blank selbst in der stärke..was einleuchtet da der Blank 40 T ist und der Vercelli Blank 65T....

Mal sehen was die bringt..... ! werde denn Härtetest diese Woche ausführen...und guckn wie gut die Gewihte rausgehen im Vergleich zur Vercelli....mit gleicher rolle werde ich dieses tun !

Für die erste Rute in Auftrag bin ich aber doch insgesamt sehr ..zufrieden....


----------



## kerasounta (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich auch..
> Es gibt viele Ruten die gut aussehen und es dann in der Praxis leider das nicht halten.



Meine Frau mag die Rute nicht#t

Sie meint das blau ist zu dunkel.... war ja klar !!!:q

habe die Rute gewogen....Sie wiegt 370gramm.....die Vercelli 440gramm...


----------



## degl (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*

Ich bin auf deine "Wurferfahrungen" gespannt....und nicht zuletzt auf die ersten Fische, die du damit fängst#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## Daniel-93 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*

Also rein optisch finde ich sie wirklich nicht schlecht.

Naja ich warte denn auch mal gespannt auf dein Fazit. #6


----------



## Merlin (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Meine Frau mag die Rute nicht#t
> 
> Sie meint das blau ist zu dunkel.... war ja klar !!!:q
> 
> habe die Rute gewogen....


 

Ferkel !!
Wo ist eigentlich Honeyball !!!!


----------



## basslawine (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ferkel !!
> Wo ist eigentlich Honeyball !!!!



Er sollte mal das Gummiband wieder runtermachen, nach blau kommt schwarz kommt ab!

Bahhh!


----------



## kerasounta (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*

gerade auf den Sportplatz gegangen und geworfen...)))

mit 175gr und 200gr .....
Die Spitze biegt sich stärker als bei der Vercelli Rute...vermute das da ein Gemisch drin ist aus Carbon und Fiberglass....

voll durchgezogen mit den Gewichten.....habe ca... 130m geworfen !!!
leichte Gewichte habe ich nicht benutzt....
Angst Sie zu zerbrechen hatte ich nicht....die scheint unzerbrechlich...

habe einen Wurf in Richtung Bäume gesetzt und versucht mit voller Kraft das blei ausm Baum zu bekommen....die Rute verbog sich aber das Blei kam nicht runter.....kein Knackgeräusche oder ähnliches...
so habe ich auch einen Hänger simuliert , der natürlich passieren kann...

mir hat die Rute gefallen beim wurfverhalten...lässt sich leichter aufladen als die Vercelli.

wenn ich diese Woche an die Küste fahre werde ich auch 225 gr mitnehmen und werfen... mal sehen ob es auch gut funktioniert wie heute...!

alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden....besonders der Klapprollenhalter hat nen super Eindruck gemacht..bei meiner Vercelli sitzt er nicht so perfekt...

Grüsse


----------



## Daniel-93 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*

Na das hört sich doch gut an. #6

Wohin fährst du wenn du an die Küste fährst?


----------



## kerasounta (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*

denke in die nähe von lübeck...

da treff ich mit einem alten Freund !
Gruss


----------



## basslawine (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*



kerasounta schrieb:


> gerade auf den Sportplatz gegangen und geworfen...)))
> 
> .....habe ca... 130m geworfen !!!



Mächtig langer Sportplatz!

Viel Spass an der Küste, habe leider dieses Wochenende keine Zeit, hätte mich sonst dazugesellt.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Daniel-93 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*

Ach so okay ne dachte falls du zu uns kommst also hier auf der ecke bei uns bist, hätte man sich ja mal treffen können.


----------



## kerasounta (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*



basslawine schrieb:


> Mächtig langer Sportplatz!
> 
> Viel Spass an der Küste, habe leider dieses Wochenende keine Zeit, hätte mich sonst dazugesellt.
> 
> Gruss Marco



Dachte mir das es kommt...

dahinter ist eine Grünfläche die ca 30-40 m lang ist..

habe diagonal geworfen um nicht in Richtung Vereinshaus zu kommen..#t

100m Platz + 20m Diagonale + 30 m Grünfläche....
habe bis kurz vor Schluss geworfen...also denke ich waren es 130m... nagel mich jetzt aber nicht auf 3-4m fest...

hatte keine Option für genaueste Messungen


----------



## basslawine (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Dachte mir das es kommt...



Ja, so manche sachen kommen so unweigerlich wie das Amen in der Kirche#6

Halt uns weiter auf dem laufenden, ob der China-Mercedes was taugt!

Gruss Marco


----------



## kerasounta (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*

jo mache ich Marco,


denke der richtige Härtetest kommt erst an der Küste......

100-200 Würfe müssen es schon sein.... und das mit verschiedenen Gewichten von 125gr bis 250gr....

Gruss Aki


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*

Aha und was kostet der rost.


----------



## Daniel-93 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*

Das interessiert mich auch. #6


----------



## kerasounta (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*

möchte ich und darf ich auch nicht als Privatperson !

eigentlich ist es nur als Gewerbetreibender erlaubt überhaupt Ruten fertigen zu lassen in der Fabrik wo ich die Rute herbekommen habe...
falls jemand herrausbekommt wo die Rute herstammt könnte ich auch Ärger bekommen.....oder der Hersteller !
Mein Kamerad hat mir diese Rute ermöglicht auch ohne Gewerbeschein oder mich ausweisen zu müssen als Großhändler...

habe jetzt gerade alle meine 4 Ruten getestet in einem Schnelltest im Garten...
habe jeweils die Rute an der Spitze angefasst und geschaut wie stark sich die Rute verbiegt...

Penn Overseas Pro surf
Shakespeare Blue Metal 
vercelli ultima Spyra g2
Pontos Axon Surf..

die Steifste mit abstand die Vercelli..macht keine anstalten sih zu biegen....
dahinter die Penn Overseas
dahinter die Pontos Axon Surf und dann die Shakespeare Blue metal..
denke das meine rute eher eine optimale Aktion hat zwischen 125gr und 175gr...Sie schafft auch 250gr..aber wird damit nicht die optimale Weite bekommen können...dafür ist die Spitze zu weich geraten..
habe das auch dem Hersteller mitgeteilt..... weil ich eigentlich eine steifere Rute haben wollte... 
werde eine 2 Rute ordern die mit härterem Blank ausgestattet wird und die Dinge die mir jetzt noch nicht passen , werden dann ausgemerzt..
wie Abstand Handgriff zu Rollenhalter... stieferer Blank - Farbenauswahl + Beschriftung ! der Rest ist gut verarbeitet und produziert worden...
Was mich beeindruckt hat ist das Gewicht der Rute und die Farben-Beschriftungen... im Vergleich zur Vercelli ist die Colorierung sehr viel unempfindlicher...bei der vercelli platzt sehr leicht er Lack ab.....
scheinen ein anderes Verfahren zu benutzen..Auch die Verklebungen un Wicklungen der Ringe und der Übergänge sind sehr sauber geraten..das ist mir sehr wichtig.
Das alles als Laie... kann das nicht 100%ig nachvollziehen wie das gemacht wird....leider
Ein rutenbauer wird wissen was es da alles gibt und welhe Verfahren die Qualität beeinflussen und auch die verschiedenen qualitätsstufen der Blanks und deren Mischverfahren -Pressverfahren un auch abstimmung und Balance insgesamt....

Gruss


----------



## basslawine (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*



kerasounta schrieb:


> ...der Rest ist gut verarbeitet und produziert worden...
> Was mich beeindruckt hat ist das Gewicht der Rute und die Farben-Beschriftungen... im Vergleich zur Vercelli ist die Colorierung sehr viel unempfindlicher...bei der vercelli platzt sehr leicht er Lack ab.....
> scheinen ein anderes Verfahren zu benutzen..Auch die Verklebungen un Wicklungen der Ringe und der Übergänge sind sehr sauber geraten..das ist mir sehr wichtig.
> Das alles als Laie... kann das nicht 100%ig nachvollziehen wie das gemacht wird....leider
> ...



Hi Aki, aber hier liegt auch wahrscheinlich der hase im Pfeffer begraben.
Die Rute ist ein Einzelstück und somit auch eine Einzelanfertigung, Natürlich legen die da wert auf das Finish, ansonsten ist ja der potentielle neue Kunde gleich verschreckt.
bestell mal die 399 restlichen "el Greco"-Ruten hinterher und da siehts mit der Qualität der Bindungen und des Lacks sicher schon anders aus.
dein Freund wird dem hersteller ja wahrscheinlich nicht auf die nase gebunden haben, dass hinter Aki nicht "*A*s*K*ar*I* Mailorder" sondern nur Aki aus OWL steckt.
naja im Endeffekt bekommst du natürlich durch diesen "Kunstgriff" deine Flossen an ein paar schöne EInzelanfertigungen, je nachdem wie lange der Hersteller das mitmacht.

Gruss Marco


----------



## kerasounta (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: BMeine Rute PONTOS Axon Surf in Bildern*

Wollen wir hoffen das ie 2te Anfertigung genau so gut bleibt...

bei 500 Stücken weiß ich natürlich nicht wie die Quali bleibt.....

El Greco rute is goil !!!


----------

